# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Çfarë jemi?

## davidd

se kam kuptuar kurr se cfare eshte shpirti i njeriut apo "human soul" shkenca thote qe njeriu vdes kur vdes Sistemi nervor të njeriut. fete thone qe shpirti i njeriut shkon ne parajs. cfare eshte ky shpirti i njeriut qe shkon ne parajs pa trupin.
Sistemi nervor të njeriut eshte pjse e trupit dhe kur njeriu vdes gjithshtu vdes edhe sistemi nervor qe kontrollon cdo pjest te trupit te njeriut. akoma  sarrij ta kuptoj se cfare shkon ne parajs? 
ka ndonje njohuri mbi kete?

----------


## piu

Hmm ne qofte se po pyet se cfare eshte shpirti i njeriut nga nje pikpamje ungjillore. d.m.th. besimi te krishtere do te inkurajoja te lexoje Çfare besojne ungjilloret. Mbase te ndihmon.

----------


## jarigas

> se kam kuptuar kurr se cfare eshte shpirti i njeriut apo "human soul" shkenca thote qe *njeriu vdes kur vdes Sistemi nervor* të njeriut. fete thone qe shpirti i njeriut shkon ne parajs. cfare eshte ky shpirti i njeriut qe shkon ne parajs pa trupin.
> Sistemi nervor të njeriut eshte pjse e trupit dhe kur njeriu vdes gjithshtu vdes edhe sistemi nervor qe kontrollon cdo pjest te trupit te njeriut. akoma  sarrij ta kuptoj se cfare shkon ne parajs? 
> ka ndonje njohuri mbi kete?


A mund te shpjegosh me pare se çdo te thote per ty fjala "vdes"??!!

----------


## qeveriablu

> se kam kuptuar kurr se cfare eshte shpirti i njeriut apo "human soul"


Shpirti - eshte vet njeriu , trupi eshte vetem pjese qe shihet,sikur maja e ajzbergut. 


> akoma  sarrij ta kuptoj se cfare shkon ne parajs?


 Asgje nuk shkon ne parajse - te kane genjyer   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## La_Lune

Dikur kam lexuar nje liber "Nje prove shkencore mbi eksistencen e shpirtit" nga SAfvet Senih.Aty gjen shume pergjigje mbi kete teme...

citim:

Shpirti eshte administratori i makines jetesore dhe gjithe nervat simpatike,qarkullimi i gjakut,syri,veshet,stomaku dhe te gjithe organet e tjera jetike nuk jane vecse nepunesit e shpirtit...Per shembull nuk eshte syri qe sheh por shpirti..Syri eshte nje dritare per shpirtin..

Ne fizike eshte dhe nje ligj i quajtur ligji i Galileos ose ligji i palevizjes.Sipas ketij ligji eshte e pamundur qe nje trup te leviz,te ndaloje kur eshte ne livizje ose te nderoje levizjen pa pasur nje ndikim te jashtem.Pra eshte e pamundur qe nje trup vetvetiu te nderroje vendndodhjen,orbiten e tij ose te ndale a te kthehet ne nje drejtim te caktuar pa nje ndikim te jashtem.Para kesaj te vertete si mund te pranojme vetem anen materiale te eksistences sone pa e lidhur ate me nje qenie te ndergjegjshme?!

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nuk eshte shume e veshtire per ate qe deshiron te kuptoje. Per ate qe deshiron thjeshte te ndeze nje debat eshte natyrisht ceshtje tjeter.

Merr per nje cast si shembull momentin e pare te vdekjes. Castin e pare kur EKG dhe EEG behen vija te sheshta. Sistemi yt nervor eshte shuar dhe ti nuk je me. Je i vdekur.
Nje cast me pare ishe i gjalle e nje cast me pas je i vdekur.

Tani ekzamino trupin tend nga pikepamja e mirefillte fiziko-kimike. Nje sekonde pasi ke vdekur ti ke te njejten perberje fiziko-kimike qe kishe kur ishe gjalle. Te gjitha grimcat e tua atomike jane aty. E megjithate, je i vdekur. Ku vajti energjia jote jetesore?
E nese vertete beson se energjia as krijohet as zhduket, por vetem shnderrohet, je ne rruge te mire per te arsyetuar mbi shpirtin.

Ku shkon e cfare ben pastaj, jane probleme te cilat e marrin pergjigjen nga ata qe jane miq te Atij lart...  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Edvora (04-12-2013)

----------


## La_Lune

> Tani ekzamino trupin tend nga pikepamja e mirefillte fiziko-kimike. Nje sekonde pasi ke vdekur ti ke te njejten perberje fiziko-kimike qe kishe kur ishe gjalle. Te gjitha grimcat e tua atomike jane aty. E megjithate, je i vdekur. Ku vajti energjia jote jetesore?
> E nese vertete beson se energjia as krijohet as zhduket, por vetem shnderrohet, je ne rruge te mire per te arsyetuar mbi shpirtin.


Eksperimenti "dhoma e Wilsonit"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## davidd

> Shpirti - eshte vet njeriu , trupi eshte vetem pjese qe shihet,sikur maja e ajzbergut.  Asgje nuk shkon ne parajse - te kane genjyer


e komplikuar, pjesa me e madhe e aizbergut eshte e padukshme, vetem 30% nga 100 e aizbergut shihet pjsesa tjeter eshte nen uje. e nderrlikuar......???
tani, une sjam 100% i sigurt se shkon apo nuk shkon, se nuk e kam provuar akoma. kjo pune eshte e nderrlikuar, eshte si pune atyre planeteve qe duken sikur rrin ne pezull po e verteta eshte se syte e njeriut jan ndertuar ne ate menyre qe mos te shikojne se cfare jan keta tre elefant te medhenj qe i mbajn planetet mbi shpine apo djellin dhe ne shumes djej. me nje fjale jan elefant te padukshem

----------


## davidd

> Nuk eshte shume e veshtire per ate qe deshiron te kuptoje. Per ate qe deshiron thjeshte te ndeze nje debat eshte natyrisht ceshtje tjeter.
> 
> Merr per nje cast si shembull momentin e pare te vdekjes. Castin e pare kur EKG dhe EEG behen vija te sheshta. Sistemi yt nervor eshte shuar dhe ti nuk je me. Je i vdekur.
> Nje cast me pare ishe i gjalle e nje cast me pas je i vdekur.
> 
> Tani ekzamino trupin tend nga pikepamja e mirefillte fiziko-kimike. Nje sekonde pasi ke vdekur ti ke te njejten perberje fiziko-kimike qe kishe kur ishe gjalle. Te gjitha grimcat e tua atomike jane aty. E megjithate, je i vdekur. Ku vajti energjia jote jetesore?
> E nese vertete beson se energjia as krijohet as zhduket, por vetem shnderrohet, je ne rruge te mire per te arsyetuar mbi shpirtin.
> 
> Ku shkon e cfare ben pastaj, jane probleme te cilat e marrin pergjigjen nga ata qe jane miq te Atij lart...


force, kur sqenka kaq e veshtire, pse ja bejn keta te kulteve bla bla dit nat pa e patur haberin se cfare thon por duke u bazuar ne dicka te shpikue nga njeriu? 
tani, shpresa e mban njeriun gjall apo jo? po mos te kishte shpres bota perendimore sdo arrinte deri aty ku ka arrit sot. cdo gje ne kete bot/univers eshte e llogaritur. sipas disa studimeve te bera kohet e fundit, njeriu seshte ndertuar  per te vdek, po prap vdes, ja thot ai trui vogel qe ja se erdhi ora per te "nderruar" jeten dhe u tha u be. 

tani, ti kthehemi atij nje sekondi bmasi vdes njeriu. sjam i sigut a shenderrohet apo jo energjija, po sipas anjishtanjit shderrohet. tani, kjo energji qe thua ti as "krijohet" e as "zduket" por "shderrohet" nga na doli? si paska shderrim pa pas fillim? 

cdo gje eshte krijuat ne kete menyr ne kete univers qe ne jetojm. 
lind, rritet/jeton, vdes. ky eshte ligji i universit ku jetojm ne. dhe vet universi, ka lind po jeton e do vij nje dit qe do vdes, nuk eshte i pavdekshem. 
tani qe ka nje aty siper ka, kete se mohoj, po eshte i zgjuar dreqi.  
kjo pune eshte si ajo e dinosaurve. i krijoj ai, e pa qe vetem po hanin njeri tjetrin dhe sja vlenin per asgje, dhe ja futi me nje gur te madh ti hiqte qafesh. 
tani, dhe ne se kemi shume larg. po ben disa koh qe qenjen njerzsore kan prur mbi toke. ne qofte se ai siper mendon se jemi te pavlefshem, nje dit dhe ne fatin e atyre dinosaurve do kemi, e kush tha se seshte duke projektuar dika me te avancuar se njeriu ai shoku siper. 
nejse, pune vdekjes eshte e nderrlikuar....as shkenca ska arrit te jap shpjegim mbi vdekjen...

----------


## bani

sinqerisht nuk dua ta ngaterroj temen me teori fetare , por me duhet te sjell kete video interesante ne lidhje me shpirtin dhe shikoni nga sekonda e 59  e tutje;

----------


## Force-Intruder

> force, kur sqenka kaq e veshtire, pse ja bejn keta te kulteve bla bla dit nat pa e patur haberin se cfare thon por duke u bazuar ne dicka te shpikue nga njeriu?


Pergjigjen ta japin ata qe mendojne se e dine  se cfare do Perendia. Prandaj ishte edhe fjalia e fundit e postimit tim paraprak. Une nuk jam teolog e nuk marr persiper te sqaroj biznesin e Zotit.





> tani, ti kthehemi atij nje sekondi bmasi vdes njeriu. sjam i sigut a shenderrohet apo jo energjija, po sipas anjishtanjit shderrohet. tani, kjo energji qe thua ti as "krijohet" e as "zduket" por "shderrohet" *nga na doli? si paska shderrim pa pas fillim?*


Ku lexove qe nuk ka fillim. Natyrisht qe ka fillim. Quhet Krijimi!
Qofte ky faktor nismetar fillestar i cili i ka dhene origjine gjithckaje nje Big Bang, Zot, Buda, Krisht, Allah a ku di une... nje fillim ka patur. Krijimin e pranon si shkenca si feja.




> cdo gje eshte krijuat ne kete menyr ne kete univers qe ne jetojm. 
> lind, rritet/jeton, vdes. *ky eshte ligji i universit ku jetojm ne. dhe vet universi, ka lind po jeton e do vij nje dit qe do vdes, nuk eshte i pavdekshem.*


Perseri vijme te koncepti jot mbi vdekjen. Varet si e kupton ti togfjaleshin e madh qe ke thene :"vdekja e univerist". 
Ne te vertete cdo transformohet e ndryshon forme. Asgje nuk vdes. Edhe kufomat e dekompozuara behen nje dite pjese e kercellit te nje bime. Keshtu eshte si e shikoj une te pakten. Edhe po flas vetem per anen fizike. Mos kalojme te shpirterorja.





> tani qe ka nje aty siper ka, kete se mohoj, po eshte i zgjuar dreqi.  
> kjo pune eshte si ajo e dinosaurve. i krijoj ai, e pa qe vetem po hanin njeri tjetrin dhe sja vlenin per asgje, dhe ja futi me nje gur te madh ti hiqte qafesh.


Perse mendon qe ky i madhi qe rri aty lart merret me kete shfaqjen patetike ketu poshte duke e ndjekur me interes e duke u bere pjestar aktiv ne "fatin" e saj?
Ti psh je i plotfqishem ndaj nje foleje milingonash... po a rri vertete te soditesh me interes tere diten se c'bejne ato?





> nejse, pune vdekjes eshte e nderrlikuar....as shkenca ska arrit te jap shpjegim mbi vdekjen...


Prandaj te thashe ... hape teme per te pyetur apo hape teme per debat? Jo se ka ndonje gje te keqe kjo e fundit. Une e bej sa here merzitem. Po te pakten ta di, se ka te tjere te zellshem sa te duash qe mund te te pergjigjen.

Shkenca nuk jep dot pergjigje per shume gjera.. e nuk do ti japi dot akoma edhe per shume kohe per shkak te "qasjes" qe ka ndaj ceshtjeve.

Shkenca kerkon prove per gjithcka e tenton te provoje gjithcka.
Por kjo shkence sot harron qe nuk do ishte ne gjendje te zgjidhte as teoremen me elementare, nese nuk do te besonte ne AKSIOMA. 
Pa pranuar ne mirebesim qe midis dy pikave kalon nje drejtrez dhe vetem nje, shkenca nuk nderton dot as mender nje hale.

Pra e nuk eshte pak paradoksale qe ajo e cila ne themelin e saj te kerkon te besosh pa prove, ne vijim te kerkon prova per gjithcka?
A nuk vepron keshtu edhe religjoni ne fund te fundit?

Nejse... debat te mbare ne vazhdim.

----------

Edvora (04-12-2013)

----------


## toni77_toni

> se kam kuptuar kurr se cfare eshte shpirti i njeriut apo "human soul" shkenca thote qe njeriu vdes kur vdes Sistemi nervor të njeriut. fete thone qe shpirti i njeriut shkon ne parajs. cfare eshte ky shpirti i njeriut qe shkon ne parajs pa trupin.
> Sistemi nervor të njeriut eshte pjse e trupit dhe kur njeriu vdes gjithshtu vdes edhe sistemi nervor qe kontrollon cdo pjest te trupit te njeriut. akoma  sarrij ta kuptoj se cfare shkon ne parajs? 
> ka ndonje njohuri mbi kete?


*Cfare eshte shpirti i njeriut apo "human soul"?*

*Shpirt-i* (hebraisht “ruah”;greqishtja e vjetër e përdorë “psyche”, latinishtja “anima”, anglishtja “soul”, frëngjishtja “ame” kurse gjermanishtja “Seele”) që do të thotë “fryma”. 

Në të folurit e përditshëm, madje edhe në shkrime që kanë pretendime të jenë profesionale apo shkencore dhe teologjike, në shumicën e rasteve fjala “shpirt-i” përdoret edhe në kuptimin e shpirtit edhe në kuptimin e frymës, gjë që është edhe gabim. Sepse në kuptimin e gjerë të fjalës, me ç’rast fjala “shpirt” do të kishte kuptimin e parimit të përgjithshëm të jetës dhe do të paraqiste një aftësi më të ulët sesa shpirti në kuptimin e ngushtë të fjalës apo se sa fryma. Në kuptimin e ngushtë të fjalës shpirti paraqet tërësinë e posaçme të përjetimeve të vetëdijshme të njeriut. Shpirti paraqet jo vetëm një aftësi për të ndier, jo vetëm një parim të përgjithshëm jetësore, i cili qeniet që posedojnë me te i bën të jenë të gjalla, por, njëkohësisht, një aftësi specifike për të kuptuar, menduar, përsiatur etj., aftësi çfarë disponon vetëm e vetëm njeriu; me këtë rast fjala dhe koncepti “shpirt” mund të përdoret në kuptimin që ka fjala e koncepti “frymë“. Në kuptimin e gjerë të fjalës shpirti është tërësia e të gjitha proceseve, e dukurive dhe gjendjeve të një aftësie të posaçme të qenieve të gjalla e lidhur me trupin si një qenie materiale apo me pjesët e tij të caktuara (truri, nervat, shqisat etj.), e cila bën të mundshme që qeniet të cilat posedojnë me këtë aftësi të jenë në gjendje të ndjejnë, të “mbajnë ndërmend”, të jenë të gjalla, përkatësisht të ushqehen, të rriten e të shumëzohen; ; në këtë kuptim shpirti është aftësi e të gjitha qenieve të gjalla; ai është parim i jetës dhe i gjallërisë, parim i funksionimit.

Atëherë shtrohet vetvetiu çështjet se ç’është shpirti, cila është zanafilla e tij, cili është fati i tij, si ekziston shpirti, a ekziston një shpirt i përgjithshëm apo një shumësi e shpirtrave individualë, a është shpirti një substancë më vetësore dhe e pavarur nga materia apo trupi apo është funksion, produkt i materies, a është shpirti i vdekshëm apo i pavdekshëm, a kanë shpirt edhe kafshët,bimët, mikroorganizmat etj., apo vetëm njeriu etj., prore kanë qenë dhe sot e kësaj dite janë çështje që e kanë preokupuar dhe tani e preokupojnë mendjen jo vetëm të njerëzve të zakonshëm, por edhe të mendimtarëve të ndryshme: teologëve, filozofëve, psikologëve, biokimistëve, biotikëve etj. Qysh njerëzit e parë që kishin arritur një shkallë të caktuar të zhvillimit mental supozonin se shpirti dhe trupi janë dy gjëra krejtësisht të ndryshme. Trupi është i përkohshëm dhe i vdekshëm, kurse shpirti është i amshueshëm dhe i pavdekshëm; ata besonin se shpirti e lëshon trupin (përgjithmonë), kur njeriu vdes dhe (përkohësisht), kur njeriu e zë gjumi; njerëzit e kohës së Homerit, nuk bënin fjalë për vdekshmërinë e shpirtit; ata ishin të mendimit se pas vdekjes së trupit shpirti si një hije në errësirë kalon dhe vazhdon të jetojë në “atë botë“, përkatësisht në nëntokë. Orfikët besonin se shpirti ka zanafillë hyjnore, se është i pavdekshëm, se bartet nga një trup në tjetrin dhe se trupi është një burg i shpirtit; për këtë arsye shpirti përpiqet të dalë nga trupi dhe kështu të shpëtojë. Alkmeoni ishte i mendimit se shpirti gjendet në tru; ndërkaq materialistët Demokrit konsideronin se shpirti nuk është tjetër përveç një kombinim i posaçëm i atomeve të posaçme, të cilat, ndryshe nga atomet tjera, janë të lëmueshme, të rrumbullakëta dhe shumë të lëvizshme; me shkapërderdhjen e shthurjen e këtij kombinimi të atomeve vdes edhe shpirti. Kurse ata q] shpirtin e konsiderojnë si jo trupor pohojnë: Shpirti është një trup subtil, që është i shpërndarë nëpër tërë organizmin.. sipas Sokkratit dhe Platonit shpirti është parim i jetës; shpirti është ai që hyn në trup këtë e bënë të gjallë; shpirti është i pavdekshëm ngase ajo që është e gjallë krijohet nga ajo që është e vdekshme, ngase i ngjason idesë, e cila i paraprin gjësendeve ndijore dhe ngase është absolutisht i thjesht. Sipas Platonit, shpirti përbëhet nga tri pjesë: pjesa ndijore, pjesa volitive dhe pjesa mendore; vetëm kjo e fundit është e pavdekshme. Kurse Arsitoteli e pëcakton shpirtin si parim i formësimit të materies së pa formë, të trupit dhe të intelektit. Shpirti është qëllimi i fundit i gjësendeve: “në një kuptim, shpirti është çdo gjë. Shpirti është shkaku dhe fillimi i trupit të gjallë, parim i jetës dhe i ndjeshmërisë“, “fillimi e mbarimi i qenieve të gjalla”. Kurse Shën Avgustini thotë se shpirti është substancë e arsyeshme e aftësuar që ta drejtojë trupin; duke e krahasuar shpirtin me artistin, kurse trupin me instrumentin, dhe vazhdon se shpirti, i cili është burim i parë i jetës, nuk ka natyrë trupore, por është njëmendësia e trupit, sikur që nxehtësia, e cila është burim prej nga nxehet trupi, nuk është trupi, por njëmendësia e tij. Ndërsa Toma Akuini konsideron se “shpirti nuk përmban në vetvete asnjë substancë trupore” dhe si i tillë është i pazhdukshëm, nga këtu del se shpirti i kafshës zhduket së bashku me trupin e tyre, kurse shpirti i njeriut do të mund të zhduket vetëm në bazë të vetvetes (Summa theologiae prima pars, LXXV, 1,5,6).

*Sipas Rene Dekartit,* shpirti është një substancë spirituale, të cilën e ka krijuar Zoti dhe e cila nuk varet nga materia; shpirti gjendet në hipofizë; vetëm njeriu ka shpirt. Kurse për Baruh de Spinoza (1632-1677) shpirti dhe trupi janë dy entitete të ndryshme, por që, megjithëkëtë, përbëjnë një unitet; shpirti është ideja e trupit; shpirti nuk mund të ndikojë në trup, sikurse që ky i fundit nuk mund të ndikojë në shpirtin. Ndërmjet shpirtit dhe trupit ekziston një paralelizëm: “As trupi nuk mund të bëjë që shpirti të mendojë, as shpirti nuk mund të bëjë që trupi të lëvizë, të jetë në qetësi ose të bëjnë ndonjë gjë tjetër (Etika, III, ndejtesa II).

*Ta shikojmë pakëz edhe mendimin krishterë duke bazuar në bibël*

*Shpirti/Mendja*
Në të gjitha gjuhët klasike e biblike “shpirti” është një fjalë me shumë kuptime. Në mes shprehjeve “jap shpirt” e “jetoj sipas Shpirtit”, ka shumë ndryshime, por ka edhe analogji reale.

*Besëlidhja e vjetër:* Shpirti (Era) – ruah, është fryma, së pari ajo e erës. Tek era ka një mister: herë me një furi të papërballueshme rrëzon shtëpitë, cedrat anijet në detin e thellë (Ez 13,13) herë shndërron në një murmuritje (! Mbr 19,12) herë përhap mbi të ujin pjellor, që të lulëzojë jeta (1 Mbr 18,45).
Ashtu si era, por në mënyrë më të drejtpërdrejtë, frymëmarrja, veçanërisht ajo e njeriut, vjen nga Zoti (Zan 2,7) dhe i kthehet atij kur vdes (Jb 34,14 v; Kish 12,7; Ur 15,11).

*Shpirti i njeriut* – për aq kohë sa mbetet te njeriu, kjo frymë hyjnore i takon vërtet atij dhe me “mishin” e tij pa jetë një qenie që vepron një shpirt të gjallë (Zan 2,7). Nga ana tjetër, gjithçka që e prek këtë shpirt, të gjitha përshtypjet dhe emocionet e njeriut shprehen me frymëmarrjen e tij. Fjala ruah është pra, vetë shprehja e ndërgjegjes njerëzore, e Shpirtit.
Ndërgjegjja e njeriut nganjëherë duket se është e pushtuar nga një forcë e jashtme dhe nuk i përket më vetes. Një tjetër rri në të që s’mund të jetë, veçse një shpirt edhe ai.

*Besëlidhja e re:* në besëlidhjen e re gjendet përsëri e njëjta larmi kuptimesh si në Besëlidhjen e vjetër, por përpos kësaj dhurata e Shpirtit të Shenjtë në Jezu Krishtin bën të duken përmasat e vërteta të shpirtit të njeriut.
Madje përvojat thelbësore është se në shpirtin e besimtarit banon Shpirti i Zotit që e përtëri (Ef 4,23) dhe “bashkohet me të“ (Rom 8,16) për të nxitur tek ai lutjen dhe thirrjen birnore për ta bashkuar me Zotin, duke bërë me të vetëm një shpirt (1 Kor 6,17.)

Shpirti tregon njeriun në tërësi, për aq sa gjallëron me një frymë jete. Në të vërtetë ai nuk banon në një trup të vetëm, por shprehet me anë të trupit, që si mish tregon njeriun në tërësi. Në qoftë se nëpërmjet marrëdhënies së vet me Shpirtin, shpirti tregon te njeriu origjinën e tij shpirtërore, kjo shpirtësi ka rrënjë të thella në botën konkrete.
Në gjuhën biblike, termat që tregojnë shpirtin, nepsesh (hebraisht), psyche (greqisht), anima (latinisht) lidhen pak a shumë drejtpërdrejt me imazhin e frymës.

*Fryma,* frymëmarrja është në vërtetë shenja e përsosur e të gjallit. Të jesh i gjallë do të thotë të kesh ende brenda vetes frymë (2 Sam 1,9; Vap 20,10); kur njeriu vdes, shpirti del jashtë (Zan 35,18).
Sipas mendësisë Besëlidhjes së vjetër Shpirti është në gjak (Lev 17,10v), është vetë gjaku (Lev 17,14; Lp 12,23), është njeriu i gjallë.
Nga kuptimi i “gjallë“ fjala kalon te ai i jetës, sepse jeta është e kufizuar për një kohë të gjatë në një horizont tokësor, pastaj hapet më në fund për një jetë qiellore të përjetshme.
Objektivisht në fillim quhet “shpirt” çdo qenie njerëzore, edhe kafsha (Zan 1,20 v 24;2,19); por më shpesh bëhet fjalë për njerëz. Në shkallën e fundit të objektivizmit, një kufomë mund edhe të quhet në kujtim të asaj që ka qenë, një “shpirt i vdekur” (Nr 6,6).
Në mënyrë subjektive shpirti i përgjigjet vetes sonë, taman si zemra ose mishi, por me një nuancë brendësie dhe fuqie jetike, është po aq e vërtetë sa edhe shpirti im që jeton (Jer 51,14; 2 Kor 1,23).

*Shpirti dhe parimi i jetës.* Nëse shpirti është shenja e jetës, ai nuk është burim i saj. Aty ka një dallim të dytë që ndan thellë të dy mendësitë me origjinë semitike ose platoniane. Për këtë të fundit, shpirti identifikohet me frymën, për të cilën ai është në një farë mënyre një emanacion që i jep njeriut një autonomi të vërtetë. Për semitët nuk është shpirti, por Hyji që nëpërmjet Shpirtit të vet është burimi i jetës. “Hyji lëshoi në flegrat e tij një frymë jete dhe njeriu u bë shpirt i gjallë (Zan 2,7). Në çdo qenie të gjallë ka “një frymë të shpirtit të jetës” (Zan 7,22), pa të cilën do të vdiste. Kjo frymë i jepet për tërë kohën e jetës së tij të vdekshme. Shpirti (psyche), parimi i jetës dhe fryma (pneuma), që është burimi i tij, dallohet në këtë mënyrë nga njeri-tjetri në qendër të qenies njerëzore, atje ku vetëm Fjala e Zotit mund të hyjë (Heb 4,12). I parë në këndvështrimin e krishterë, ky dallim lejon të flitet për “psiken pa frymë“ (Jud 19) ose të shihet te “psikiket” besimtarët që kanë rënë nga gjendja “pneumatike”, ku kishte çuar pagëzimi në “tokësor” (1 Kor 2,14;15,44; Jak 3,15).

*Shpirti dhe mbijetesa.* Ja pasoja e menjëhershme: ndryshe nga fryma për të cilën nuk thuhet kurrë se vdes, por pohohet se kthehet te Jahveu (Jb 34,14 v; Ps 31,6). Ai zbret në sheol për të bërë jetën e mjeruar të hijeve dhe të të vdekurve, larg prej “tokës së të gjallëve”, për të cilën nuk di më asgjë (Jb 14,21 v.), larg edhe nga Perëndia, që nuk mund ta lavdërojë (Ps 88,11 vv), sepse të vdekurit banojnë në “heshtje” (Ps 94,17). Megjithatë këtij shpirti të zbritur në humnerën e pafund (Ps 30,4) Perëndia e gjithëpushtetshme do t’i japë mundësinë të ringjallet (2 Mak 7,14.23) e ia kthejë sërish në jetë kockat e shpërndara feja është e sigurt për këtë.

*Shpirti dhe trupi.* Në qoftë se shpirtrat shkojnë në sheol, kjo nuk do të thotë se ata “jetojnë aty” pa trup: “ekzistenca e tyre” nuk është e tillë, pikërisht sepse ata nuk mund të shprehen pa trupin e tyre. Doktrina e pavdekësisë së njeriut nuk njëjësohet pra me konceptin e shpirtësisë së shpirtit.
Bibla, që i atribuon njeriun në tërësi atë që më vonë do të ruhet për shpirtin, pas një dallimi mes shpirtit dhe trupit. Shpirtrat, që presin nën altar (Zb 6,9;20,4) shpërblimin e tyre (Ur 2,22), ekzistojnë këtu vetëm si një thirrje për ngjallje, vepër e Shpirtit të jetës e jo e një force imanente. Në shpirtin Perëndia ka mbjellë farën e përjetësisë, që në kohën e duhur do të mbijë (Jak 1,21; 5,20). Njeriu në tërësinë e tij do të bëhet përsëri “shpirt i gjallë“ dhe siç pohon Pali “*trup shpirtëror”: do të “* ringjallet në integritetin e tij”. (1Kor 15,45).


_Literatura e pëndorur:
Don Nosh Gjolaj SDB
• Xavier Leon-Dufour, Fjalori i Teologjisë Biblike, Napoli 2005 f. 1344-1352;
• Prof. Dr. Ekrem Murtezai, Fjalori i feve, Prishtina 2000, f. 512-514;
• Don Nosh Gjolaj SDB, Psikologjia e përgjithshme (Pasqyra e psikologjisë) Skriptë, Shkodër 1999/2000 f. 1-6._

----------


## davidd

```

Ku lexove qe nuk ka fillim. Natyrisht qe ka fillim. Quhet Krijimi! 



```


ke do lexosh ne radh te par dhe kush e di? cfare ke lexuar ti dhe une jan njerzore te shkruajtura nga njerezit. ska ardh zoti "krijuesi" ne tok dhe te ka then kjo eshte e verteta dhe i ka dhen pergjigje pyetjeve te njerezve.

tashi, ti thua qe quhet krijim se fillim e di qe ka. 

lind pyetja, kush e krijoi ate qe na ka krijuar? si cdo gje tjeter ka fillim ka dhe fund, sjam i sigurt ne shnderrim por ka mundesi edhe te ket, mundesit jan shume. por pergjigje per pyetjet nuk ka akoma.

egsiston dhe mundesija qe gjithcka ka ardh nga asgje, por kjo eshte dicka e pabesueshme per trurin e njeriut, se dhe ky komjuteri qe ne perdorin te shkruajm ketu ne forum eshte krijuar dhe serdhi nga asgje.
kjo asgjeja seshte inteligjente dhe per te krijuar dicka duhet nje mendje inteligjente.

lind pyetja prap! nga erdhi ai/ajo e para fare qe ka krijuar cdo gje? pergjigja llogjike e njeriut eshte nga asgje!!! po pa nje mendje inteligjente ska krijes. cdo gje eshte kontradiktore

----------


## VOLSIV

Pyetja eshte e thejshte. jemi vetem trup apo trup edhe shpirt njekohsisht.
Filozofe te ndryshem kane thene gjera te ndryshme lidhur me kete ceshtje, ju si mendoni?

----------


## white_snake

Trup eshte betoni, druri, metali, te cilat po nuk i levize s'kane jete. I shtyn, i hedh, kane ato pak momente jete per aq kohe sa forca e ushtruar mbi to eshte aktive e pastaj ndalin.

Ndersa ne jemi trup e shpirt (ose quaje c'te duash), biem, ngrihemi, mendojme, imagjinojme enderrojme, kemi energjine tone te brendeshme e cila na mban ne jete edhe nqs ne zgjedhim qe fizikisht te ndalojme. Ne mund te demtojme sistemin toine (me apo pa-dashje) pralizohemi, budallepsemi, humbasim disa nga funksionet e sistemit tone, por truri punon, mbase jo sakte por punon pa vullnetin tone, zemra rreh.

Shkurt jemi shume te nderlikuar per te qen vetem 'trup' !

----------


## Scion

Volsiv, pershendetje

Si na e paske ndare gjerat kaq thjeshte me "Sopaten e madhe" a thua kaq "bardhe e zi" qenkan gjerat?

Per mendimin tim, nuk kishe nevoje per sondazh sepse ky forum dihet qe ka shume pak pjesemarres ne ndryshim nga numri i pergjithshem qe vijne nga "kopshtet zoollogjike" te tjera, qe per hir te vertetes na mbysin ne numer. :P

Ne vijim te kesaj me siper, mendoj qe me mire do ishte nje teme ku diskutohet sesa merren te dhena :P

Personalisht, mospasja dhe opsioneve eshte nje mangesi qe te bie ne sy menjehere. Nje opsion shtese mund te ishte :

- Trup, mendje dhe Vetedije.

Ka dhe opsione te tjera, po te pakten ky opsioni me lart permbledh "botekuptimin tim" mbi qenien njerzore.
Ndaj dhe ne rastin e ketij te ashtuquajturi "Sondazh" une abstenoj (Qe edhe kjo nuk eshte prezente  :pa dhembe: )

----------


## Norça.li

> Pyetja eshte e thejshte. jemi vetem trup apo trup edhe shpirt njekohsisht.
> Filozofe te ndryshem kane thene gjera te ndryshme lidhur me kete ceshtje, ju si mendoni?


Pyetje shume te ngushta keni shtruar. Kjo i bie njesoj sikur te pyesesh:
1) A beson ne Zot
2) Nuk beson
Nese nuk beson ne Zot, pergjigja eshte e para:"Jemi vetem trup"

Nese jep pergjigjen e dyte: "Trup dhe shpirt njekohesisht", kjo le te kuptohet qe ti beson se ka shpirt. Nese ka shpirt ka dhe Zot.



 :djall sarkastik:

----------


## drague

> Volsiv, pershendetje
> 
> Si na e paske ndare gjerat kaq thjeshte me "Sopaten e madhe" a thua kaq "bardhe e zi" qenkan gjerat?
> 
> Per mendimin tim, nuk kishe nevoje per sondazh sepse ky forum dihet qe ka shume pak pjesemarres ne ndryshim nga numri i pergjithshem qe vijne nga "kopshtet zoollogjike" te tjera, qe per hir te vertetes na mbysin ne numer. :P
> 
> Ne vijim te kesaj me siper, mendoj qe me mire do ishte nje teme ku diskutohet sesa merren te dhena :P
> 
> Personalisht, mospasja dhe opsioneve eshte nje mangesi qe te bie ne sy menjehere. Nje opsion shtese mund te ishte :
> ...


sa e thjeshte do te ishte te zgjidhej zoti si presidenti.

une nuk do te abstenoja. ich liebe mein got

----------


## jarigas

> Volsiv, pershendetje
> 
> Si na e paske ndare gjerat kaq thjeshte me "Sopaten e madhe" a thua kaq "bardhe e zi" qenkan gjerat?
> 
> Per mendimin tim, nuk kishe nevoje per sondazh sepse ky forum dihet qe ka shume pak pjesemarres ne ndryshim nga numri i pergjithshem qe vijne nga "kopshtet zoollogjike" te tjera, qe per hir te vertetes na mbysin ne numer. :P
> 
> Ne vijim te kesaj me siper, mendoj qe me mire do ishte nje teme ku diskutohet sesa merren te dhena :P
> 
> Personalisht, mospasja dhe opsioneve eshte nje mangesi qe te bie ne sy menjehere. Nje opsion shtese mund te ishte :
> ...


Shume  e drejte, i dashur Scion!
Ka vite qe u bej pyetje teoricieneve te fese me te "bukur" ne bote, pra teologeve ne pergjithesi se çfare jane :*Trupi, shpirti apo mendja e tyre*, por hiç, nje pyetje qe ka rene ne humbetire!!
A mund t'i ndash keto entitete pa cenuar vete jeten?! A mund t eegzistoje jeta pa njeren nga keto?!
Mendoj se ky duhet te ishte thelbi i diskutimit qe Volsiv ka dashur te hape ne kete teme.

----------


## V.I.P Member

> Pyetja eshte e thejshte. jemi vetem trup apo trup edhe shpirt njekohsisht.
> Filozofe te ndryshem kane thene gjera te ndryshme lidhur me kete ceshtje, ju si mendoni?


I paske futur ne gracke dhe e paskan ngren kallpen. Ateiste qe besojne ne shpirt 

Made in Ateisto Albanezi

----------

